# First post, questions a out senior behavior.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

Congratulations on your new home. 

Any change in a routine can have an effect on everyone including our pets and when our pets are Seniors, sometimes it effects them more than it would a young dog. 

Moving into a new home is a big change for Max, as I am sure it is for you and your family. Everything is different and new. 

Give Max some time to get adjusted to his new surroundings. Continue to go outside with him, spend some time in the yard with him, play ball or just exploring the yard. It may take a week or two, or longer, it all depends on Max, each dog is different. I think once he feels more comfortable and he's adjusted, you will see a difference in him.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Something happen to him while in the yard? Nesting mockingbirds that attacked? Kids teasing/throwing rocks? Bee sting? These are the types of things I would look into.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My uneducated guess would be that it is a combination of the move and his age. He might be feeling insecure in the new environment, which is unfamiliar to him after all those years, and he may be starting to experience some early dementia, which is adding to the anxiety. It sounds like it is not just the yard - you are seeing other behavioural changes. I'd take him to the vet for a full senior work-up. Good luck - I hope you get some answers.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

My Chance is 13 and more clingy now than he was. We haven't moved so the clingy behavior has happened more gradually over time. Same as your Max, a good boy and now a little more "grabby" with regard to food. I agree with the other members that the move may have triggered a little anxiety/uncertainty in Max and he feels better being right with you. 
I would be more patient and go out with him now. Go back to the "early days" and anticipate when you think its time for him to go out. I do that with Chance now. If I think its "time", I say "come on, lets go out". 

Its not too different from some elderly people who don't relish changes to their routine and environment. Max's way of communicating his concerns are to stay close to you who give him comfort. A regular routine may help him realize nothing important has changed. I've gone back to giving Chance more rewards (treats) for when we are separated. He knows when I return, he will get a yummy (high value) treat.

A complete senior exam is in order including bloodwork. This will eliminate any health concerns and you can ask the vet for additional advice.

When our dogs enter their golden years, they need more of our time and energy - and patience. I think Max will settle in to his new home in time.

And welcome to the forum!


----------

